# Another MX Leader Finished



## SimonConnell (Jul 17, 2007)

Once upon a time I had a very fast red bike. It did everything I asked of it, and I loved it. I got tempted by lightweight titanium, and stupidly sold it: 










Once I realised my mistake, I spent a long time looking for another frame. The trouble was I couldn't find one in my size at a reasonable price. Then along came this, from a seller in Berlin: 










I've now put a thousand or so miles on her, and she's every bit as good as the last one - possibly better, when I stamp on the pedals there's not a hint of flex. Sufficiently fun to make even short journeys enjoyable, yet stable enough that even taking corners at speed in the pitch black p!ssing rain at 3am on the Dunwich Dynamo I felt secure. 

I promise now not to sell this frame. But I am going to try and get the same geometry replicated with mudguards and a rear rack mount for winter riding....


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I found a nice alternative for a low cost winter bike, it's the Surly Long Haul Trucker frame, it's designed as a touring bike with very slack angles and plenty of mounts for fenders and racks, it's cheap too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*dayum*

wished I woulda been around when you sold that red one

sexy

and looks my size 60-61?

did you find it in Europe?


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice, both of them. I wish I could find a MXL in my size someday for a reasonable price. Actually I'd love to find one beat all to heck so I could get it cheap and then have it refinished however I want.

Anyhow, nice bike, I'm jealous. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

lots of MXL out there TACSTS.....just gotta define "reasonable price". Euro folks seem to think steel isn't worth much, while the US market will drop $1600 for a retro steel frame and still call it a deal. I'd say somewhere between those two is a good deal.....and considering a top notch refurb job is going to cost you at least $500, a more expensive better shape frame is worth it, IMHO. 

Kudos on the new MX Simon.....the red was pretty, but you know what they say about a bird in the hand.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Just goofing around on the computer today and found this thread again. It's weird that I commented earlier about trying to find a MXL in my size. I would up buying the blue bike posted by SimonConnell!


----------



## SimonConnell (Jul 17, 2007)

And I was just thinking about how I miss the frame, even if what replaced it (a custom steel Audax bike - see here) is more practical - it's just not got the ability to make me sprint for every road sign on the way to work....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

SimonConnell said:


> And I was just thinking about how I miss the frame, even if what replaced it (a custom steel Audax bike - see here) is more practical - it's just not got the ability to make me sprint for every road sign on the way to work....


You promised NOT to sell it................

And yet you did???

SIMON!!! .................................................


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

WOW, clicked on the link to your new bike! I don't normally get into the touring bike aesthetic, but that is a looker! Every detail looks so well thought out, the Paul Racers, racks, etc. 

I'm still accumulating parts for the MXL over the winter. I'm getting very close to having everything needed for an initial build. (Will ride it this season to make sure I'm comfortable with the fit before dropping the $$ for a repaint.) 

Quick question, I'm not super familiar with quill stems, what is the stem pictured on the red Merckx and the MXL as posted by Simon? I like the look of it.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Stem: looks like a Cinelli Grammo (in Ti).



TACSTS said:


> WOW, clicked on the link to your new bike! I don't normally get into the touring bike aesthetic, but that is a looker! Every detail looks so well thought out, the Paul Racers, racks, etc.
> 
> I'm still accumulating parts for the MXL over the winter. I'm getting very close to having everything needed for an initial build. (Will ride it this season to make sure I'm comfortable with the fit before dropping the $$ for a repaint.)
> 
> Quick question, I'm not super familiar with quill stems, what is the stem pictured on the red Merckx and the MXL as posted by Simon? I like the look of it.


----------

